# Tri-Rail has great procedure if you qualify for discount fares



## me_little_me (Jul 7, 2017)

Other than the transit that allows seniors and disabled to such things as a Medicare/Medicaid card to get a discount, I found Tri-Rail to be the best.

For me, a (service connected) disabled veteran, I upload my VA Card and a passport-type photo along with a simple application and they will mail me a use-free Easy Card.

For my wife, a senior, she uploads proof of age and a photo. When they approve it, they email a link where the $2 charge can be paid. They then mail the card.

Couldn't be easier. We'll be in Ft. Lauderdale later this year for a cruise (and a ride on Brightline).


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 7, 2017)

Why is it called Tri Rail? Probably a question that makes me look as stupid as this Florida Boy is!!! :hi:


----------



## pennyk (Jul 7, 2017)

Rail Freak said:


> Why is it called Tri Rail? Probably a question that makes me look as stupid as this Florida Boy is!!! :hi:


I believe it is because it travels among three counties in South Florida (Miami-Dade, Broward and Palm Beach).


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 7, 2017)

So seniors ride free???


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 7, 2017)

Rail Freak said:


> So seniors ride free???


No. Discount. But you have to go either through online or at certain kiosks. Go to their site.


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 7, 2017)

Rail Freak said:


> Why is it called Tri Rail? Probably a question that makes me look as stupid as this Florida Boy is!!! :hi:


Built by Lionel. Only kidding.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 7, 2017)

Seniors currently ride Septa Rails for a $1 in PA. $5 in to and from NJ to Philly. $1.75 Between NJ, DE and Non Center City Philly Stations. $4 to DE from Philly. $4.25 from DE or NJ to Anywhere within the Septa Regional Rail system Via Center City.

Seniors will soon ride Septa Rails for Free as part of the "Key" project. Which IMO, Septa will lose quite a bit of Revenue on. Even more so the week of the Philadelphia Flower Show.


----------



## neroden (Jul 8, 2017)

Wow. Being disabled, my fiancee officially qualifies for discounts on nearly every transit system in the country, and *never gets any of them, *because they have all made it insanely slow and difficult to get their disabled passes. They've almost all basiicaly made it impractical for visitors to *ever* get them, by having a tedious process involving personally showing up, interviews, and then waiting for weeks. So we pay full fare.

It's startling and nice to see that Tri-Rail has made it feasible for visitors. I'll remember that. Can't get it on any of the systems in NY, Philadelphia, Los Angeles, San Diego, etc...


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 8, 2017)

neroden said:


> Wow. Being disabled, my fiancee officially qualifies for discounts on nearly every transit system in the country, and *never gets any of them, *because they have all made it insanely slow and difficult to get their disabled passes. They've almost all basiicaly made it impractical for visitors to *ever* get them, by having a tedious process involving personally showing up, interviews, and then waiting for weeks. So we pay full fare.
> 
> It's startling and nice to see that Tri-Rail has made it feasible for visitors. I'll remember that. Can't get it on any of the systems in NY, Philadelphia, Los Angeles, San Diego, etc...


Well, they are state sponsored transit, I'm not surprised they don't make it easy to offer discounts to visitors. Maybe they should get the states tourist offices involved.


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 10, 2017)

Wow! We got our cards already. Only glitch was that the enclosed letter with my card read the same as my wife's (50% instead of free). A call to Tri-Rail assured me it was just a matter of wrong letter in the envelope. They showed that it was free. Only charge is if you transfer in Miami to local transit. Then there is a transfer fee.


----------



## City of Miami (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm an ordinary senior. In MIA I got an Easy Card for snr non-residents good for half fare on Metrorail, buses and Trirail. Easypeasy. Can be renewed annually on line. I just load $5 and forget about fares.


----------



## jis (Jul 10, 2017)

In Florida if things don't work easily for seniors a very significant portion of the electorate becomes very cranky


----------

